

Send e-mails from spreadsheet using OpenOffice macro - techdog
http://asserttrue.blogspot.com/2015/03/send-e-mail-from-openoffice-spreadsheet.html

======
eddyparkinson
Send e-mail with formulas: Demo

[https://radiant-bastion-1152.herokuapp.com/i3pqpufosc](https://radiant-
bastion-1152.herokuapp.com/i3pqpufosc)

Many people want to send e-mail with a spreadsheet. Requests get posted on
spreadsheet forums all the time. The same question is posted again and again,
week after week. So I decided to create some formulas for it.

Not sure is a big pain point, not sure people would pay, but happy to finish
it off if anyone can think of a way to cover costs.

